# Megga!!!!



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well as many of you know, Megga has some major fear aggression when it comes to people at the house. Well tonight I had her crated while I helped a friend out with some school stuff. Anyway, we started watching football after we studied. I decided that since we were just chilling on the couch to let Megga out and see how she'd do. Last time I had a person over, she did much better than she used to, and I know she is just going to bark. Anyway I let her out and put her leash on her. Let her come in with the leash dragging behind her. I figured shed' bark at my friend, but she came in and was fine! I let her on the couch in between he and I, and she let him pet her, and licked his hand. Before she wouldn't have let anyone else touch her in the house and would be barking the whole time. When he got off the couch to leave she did some low barks under her breathe, but nothing major. After he was gone she did a few more quiet barks like why did he leave!?!? I'm so happy she's making progress all around, especially since I haven't had much of a chance to work with her about people at the house. I take her out a lot, and she does really well out there, but I didn't expect it to help with people at the house!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like she did great! I hope that Megga continues to improve and gain confidence. Sounds like you're doing the right things for her.


----------



## Bowen (Jul 24, 2008)

you should also have your friends to give her treats.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

I should have, I just didn't think of it last night. Plus I have my parents 3 dogs right now as they are out of town. Lets just say that if there are treats out they become obnoxious as well. Next time though, I'll make sure I have some special treats to have them give her!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats, great job!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, he came over and just left tonight. I had her out whenever he got here. She barked a little at him at first, but I made her get into her bed. She calmed down, then came over to where we were sitting and let him pet her. He also gave her some treats which she took, and this is a dog that doesn't typically take treats from other people but I'm wondering if it's because these are her typical treats and not ones at Petco. She also had him throw her toy duck. She didn't bark this time when he got up, so that was an improvement. I think overall we are making some good progress!


----------

